# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook accounts with send money option available/messenger pay

## SteveHellin

Hi I am selling Facebook accounts with send money option available , you can send money to your friends in messenger by creditcard or paypal

Price is $25 per account

Price for bulk orders is $15 per account

=====CONTACT DETAILS=====

Contact details:
ICQ: 
Skype: live:.cid.a35097d473bdb364
Gmail: [email protected]


1 — ImgBB

2 — ImgBB

3 — ImgBB

4 — ImgBB

https://ibb.co/HTS3yQQ

https://ibb.co/nwcP3QQ

----------

